
What's your hot take on web.dev? - kaycebasques
I&#x27;m getting more involved in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.dev. Just want to hear your thoughts on it. Whether you&#x27;ve read content from the site, whether it helped, what content you want to see... any feedback is valid.
======
mtmail
HackerNews has no DM feature. You'll need to make your email address public in
the 'about' section of your profile for others to see.

~~~
kaycebasques
I removed that line. Thanks.

